# Quick update on Samson - update post#5



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

According to Mary, he's doing much better - very playful and spunky. They will test again in a couple of weeks but so far so good.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo!! arty:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great !


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

That is good news.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Samson is now in his foster home and doing great! His foster mom says he's playing with all of the toys in the house and acts like he owns the place!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW! That's great!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maggie I'm so happy for that boy, I pray he gets a forever home who loves him and spoils him. Thank you Lord


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Good news for Samson!!! Yea!!!


----------

